# Rat-spread disease in NY city.



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

Rat-spread disease kills 1 person, sickens 2 in NYC, officials say and is this a reason to worry, well hell yes ,big city with millions of people traveling all over could be another epidemic .Rats loved trash and filth and the subways are full of them both ,oh well another issue in a major city.
http://www.msn.com/en-us/news/us/ra...yc-officials-say/ar-AAmX4TA?OCID=ansmsnnews11


----------



## DrPrepper (Apr 17, 2016)

readytogo said:


> Rat-spread disease kills 1 person, sickens 2 in NYC, officials say and is this a reason to worry, well hell yes ,big city with millions of people traveling all over could be another epidemic .


RTG,
Three cases in a city of millions does not constitute an epidemic. The disease being spread is leptospirosis. This is spread through the urine of infected rodents, horses, cattle, pigs, dogs, and even wild animals. It also lives in soil and water contaminated by urine from infected animals. Leptospirosis is one of the most common zoonotic (animal-transmitted) bacterial infections in the world. Leptospirosis is generally only transmitted from human to human by the bloodborne route (sexually transmitted, or through contact with contaminated body fluids). The CDC reports a couple of hundred cases each year in the US with about half coming from Hawaii. While the disease can be severe, the fatality rate is only 1-5%. So... concerning for the people living in the building where the infections took place, but not necessarily the harbinger of a major pandemic!


----------



## CaptainK (Feb 18, 2017)

That's gross.... Rat problems are easily solved with a .22 just saying!


----------

